# Agrandissement fenêtre sous safari



## Akane56 (14 Février 2009)

Bonsoir

Je viens toujours de me faire offrir un mac (merci la Saint Valentin)
Je suis habitué au pc forcément, c'est ma première expérience sous mac

Je suis surprise avec safari, je n'arrive pas à trouver comment agrandir ma fenêtre internet, sur les cotés je vois le fond d'écran et en dessous les icônes d'application, y'a t-il déjà possibilité d'agrandissement ou pas? c'est pénible pour naviguer que ce soit si petit cette fenêtre.

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## nemo77 (14 Février 2009)

bonsoir, en bas à droite de ta fenêtre safari sous les deux petits triangles clic appuyé à l'aide de ta souris puis ajuste ta fenêtre


----------



## DeepDark (15 Février 2009)

Je rajoute que tu ne peux pas placer la fenêtre sous le dock sauf si le masquage de celui-ci est activé (Menu Pomme > Dock > Activer le Masquage).

Et puisque tu es nouvelle (bienvenue d'ailleurs) hop :

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/accueil
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html

Bonnes lectures


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

javascript:self.moveTo(0,0);self.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.availHeight);

que tu mets en signet ou tu utilises Saft mais qui est payant (12$) et il apporte plus.


----------



## DeepDark (15 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> ou tu utilises Saft mais qui est payant (12$) et il apporte plus.



Ou Glims (gratuit)


----------



## Akane56 (15 Février 2009)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses
Le monde du mac devient moins obscure petit à petit


----------

